
Ask HN: Is Yahoo Dead? - shabirgilkar
I remember Yahoo and how enthusiastically I created my second ever email id. I loved Yahoo News, Weather, Finance etc.<p>What I&#x27;m just wondering where is Yahoo these days? Does they still discover new things? What are their teams busy in?
======
rvz
By name? Yes.

By services? No. Yahoo Weather, Stocks, etc is used by all iPhones by the
Stocks and Weather apps which is owned by Verizon but renamed Yahoo to Oath.

